# Twolves bring back Googs



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

Not a major signing, but I think he'll be an upgrade over Trent. 

KFAN has just offically acknowledged that the Twolves have signed Tom Guggliota to a one year Vets minimum deal. 

Welcome back Googs.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

:sigh: 

Hope he will enjoy his second stint with Minnesota.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

haha...didnt i tell you guys before that we were going to sign googs again. I told you. hahaha. Hey this is a good signing though.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

It is, because he's a replacement for Trent.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

do u got any proof???


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KG4MVP2</b>!
> do u got any proof???


I checked out at the other message board, they said the same thing. So it's obvious, but yet it may will take a while to settle down his signing.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

i like this signing...hopefully he can give us some quality minutes.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KG4MVP2</b>!
> do u got any proof???


Link


----------



## drza44 (Aug 12, 2004)

Its not a big-deal signing, but I still have mixed feelings about it. Like others have said here, I think he's an upgrade over Gary Trent in that "semi-offensive minded big man off the bench" role. His extra height (6'10 as opposed to 6'7) makes him a better defensive matchup against opposing PFs, and he's a better shooter/FT guy. On the other hand, I think more than anything right now we need some athleticism down low, and Googs doesn't provide that. So if we do sign him, I hope we still can lure another cheap guy that won't get jumped all over (like Denver's big men did to us in last year's playoffs). If we can do that, then I welcome Googs back with open arms...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

according to that link it said the league minimum, from the thread it says the veteran's mimmum.....which one because the vet minimum is like 1.1 mill.


----------



## drza44 (Aug 12, 2004)

I think "league minimum" and "vet minimum" are the same thing in this case. If he signed, it would be for the minimum amount that is allowed by the NBA for a player with as many years in as Googs...probably around that 1.1 Mil figure you quoted. But if I understand right the NBA subsidizes the payment to the min players, so though Googs might get 1.1 Mil min would only be paying 600 k...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> i like this signing...hopefully he can give us some quality minutes.


Googs is done, finished, fertig, aus, schluss, basta, finito...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

he may not be all the way done. but he brings leaadership and size.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Googs is done, finished, fertig, aus, schluss, basta, finito...


well if that isn't the biggest piece of crap i've heard. phoenix didn't even give googs a chance to play last year. utah didn't give him any respect either. the guy can still play. and it's not like we are asking him to come in and be an all star. he's going to be backing up kg, so he's not gonna be playing 30-40 minutes a game. if you're telling me that googs cannot play for 10-20 minutes than i think you're crazy. he's already an upgrade over trent. so i don't see how this doesn't help the wolves. these are the kind of signings that we need to make to fill out the roster. bottom line is googs can still play.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I'm excited about his passing. And his smarts.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

His experience should be the reason why he is signing with the team. However I don't he's the same or in his prime (95-96) since he tore his MCL and ACL, then suffered a seizure and some minor injuries but his intelligence has not changed drastically for bad. That's important because veterans are much intelligent players on the floor.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> 
> 
> well if that isn't the biggest piece of crap i've heard. phoenix didn't even give googs a chance to play last year. utah didn't give him any respect either. the guy can still play. and it's not like we are asking him to come in and be an all star. he's going to be backing up kg, so he's not gonna be playing 30-40 minutes a game. if you're telling me that googs cannot play for 10-20 minutes than i think you're crazy. he's already an upgrade over trent. so i don't see how this doesn't help the wolves. these are the kind of signings that we need to make to fill out the roster. bottom line is googs can still play.


He was given a chance. He is done. And who cares if he is backing up KG? In Phoenix he was backing up at best as well.

He is finished. You could find 20 better minimum pickups even in the CBA or something.


----------



## EnTeRtHeAtMoS (Jun 9, 2003)

Googs is not the PF we need. What does minnesota lack? Obviously the answer to that question is a banger. Googs is hardly that. We need some young, horribly free throw shooting, 10ft out at best kind of PF. Perhaps Lonnie Baxter, Marcus Fizer, or even an aging Dampier could help this team. I prefer MARK MADSEN To Googs. There are still free agents out there, because a Wally trade is hard to pull off with his clauses'. Keon Clark, Dampier, and Stromile Swift(restricted but worthy) are all still available. But we need a Kurt Thomas, or a Marcus Camby. SAR would be perfect cause his minutes went down drastically when he was traded to portland. We must drop Ervins 4.8 million a year and trade wallys' perimeter play to become a championship team. We resigned our 3 best in Hassell, Hudson, and Hoiberg. We just need a real post player, not a scorer. Just a solid, heavy-minute, rebound/block artist, whose scoring numbers matcht those of the antique Ervin Johnson. Ideas are Troy Murphy, Malik Rose, Medvedenko, Brian Grant, Sam Dalembert, or even PJ brown.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> He is finished. You could find 20 better minimum pickups even in the CBA or something.


come on now...he's better than that.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EnTeRtHeAtMoS</b>!
> Lonnie Baxter, Marcus Fizer, Dampier, Keon Clark, and Stromile Swift, Kurt Thomas, Marcus Camby, SAR, Troy Murphy, Malik Rose, Medvedenko, Brian Grant, Sam Dalembert, or even PJ brown.


what are the odds we bring in one if any of these guys? while a trade seems imminent, nobody wants to trade because of wally's contract. and even if we were to trade wally, he's worth more than these players. not only that, but why would we want to trade ervin johnson when his contract is coming of the books next year, only to recieve someone who is supposed to get paid the same amount for another 3-5 years? while i admit i'd like to see another banger...it isn't proven that we need that to get us over the top.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Celtics board is saying that Googs has officially signed with them and it'll be announced today. I haven't found anything saying he officially signed with the Wolves, so maybe he never did?


----------



## drza44 (Aug 12, 2004)

Looks like its official. Googs is now a Celt.

http://www.nba.com/celtics/news/CelticsSign08162004.html

I was starting to get behind the idea of having Googs, but in all honesty before any rumors about him I didn't think he was the best fit. I thought we should be going after more center types, more athletic types, more defensive types that can either a) bolster the Kandi/Erv combo or b) replace one of them if they play well enough. Once Googs started being mentioned I convinced myself he'd be an upgrade from what Trent was, but even still I was wanting us to sign another center type. The bright side of missing out on him is that now even if we find/sign that center type we still have room to keep a developmental guy like Jackie Butler in the roster slot that Googs would have taken...


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Whew... I don't want him to come back anyways.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

heh, in the story they said unless the agent messes up really bad, googs will be a wolf. I guess the agent messed up. I was looking forward to him being a wolf, but whatever.now we can go after keon clark!!!


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

However, are there any teams that are pursuing interests in Jackie Bulter?


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

We are hearing at the celtics board that Googs had a decent relationship with Ainge from the Suns days, and we might have paid a fraction more..


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballin</b>!
> We are hearing at the celtics board that Googs had a decent relationship with Ainge from the Suns days, and we might have paid a fraction more..



:uhoh: He wanted more money, like he did with Phoenix. I certainly do enjoy to see the T'Wolves not to take risk with a scrub-to-be veteran.


----------

